# They're...Made out of Meat.



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaFZTAOb7IE


----------



## Corto (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice. Reminds me of Twin Peaks, especially the music.


----------



## Azure (Sep 21, 2009)

Good stuff.

"So the meat does the thinking?"


----------



## Lobar (Sep 21, 2009)

Corto said:


> Nice. Reminds me of Twin Peaks, especially the music.



Me too.  In a very good way.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 26, 2009)

I remember that story. Terry Bisson is the fucking shit.

Bears Invent Fire is the fucking shit too (also a good name for a band).


----------



## Ziff (Sep 29, 2009)

mmmm meat... *nom nom nom* AHH THE PAIN!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 29, 2009)

I was born meat and I shall die meat!


----------

